# Syedra or rhizo? Brown filamentous algae



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this a new(er) tank? Like only a few months? Looks like filamentous diatoms, feeds off silicates. Should go away on its own if its a new tank. Mine took about 2.5 months.

I did the One-two punch, manually removed what I could and it (eventually) went away.


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

AlgaeFix turned mine white in a couple days and after another treatment it was completely gone. Just don't try it with any shrimps.


----------

